# Ryobi BTS21 Dado set and throat plate.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

In reading my owners manual, I discovered I need a special throat plate (no surprise there) in order to use a Dado on my Ryobi BTS21 table saw. Where can I obtain such a thing, and can anyone reccomend a good stack dado for this saw? The ONLY Dado I see on the store shelves is the Diablo, I am not sure it is any good, or will even work with my saw...


----------



## Charles M (Dec 10, 2007)

The manual on the Ryobitools.com website says this:

_ An optional dado throat plate (part number 0134010313) is
required for this procedure. Do not use blades rated less
than the speed of this tool. This saw is designed for use
with a 6 in. stack dado (up to width of 5/8 in.). Do not use
an adjustable dado on this saw._

That gives you the item number for the throat plate (probably have to order it through Home Depot) and the specs on the dado you can use. The Diablo dado you see in the home centers is 8" diameter so it will not work. Freud does offer the SD206, SD306 and SD506 which fit the specs from Ryobi's manual.


----------



## Gurnett (Jan 26, 2008)

A cheaper alternative is to make your own throat plate using a piece of mdf of the appropriate thickness, the original throatplate and a router. Lot cheaper and ofcourse this way you can make as many as you want.


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure how old your TS is, but if you still have the box, take another look inside. Sometimes the dado insert is included. (at least it was with my cheapo Craftsman)


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Nope. The Ryobi is an extra cost option.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Charles M said:


> Freud does offer the SD206, SD306 and SD506 which fit the specs from Ryobi's manual.


What is the difference between those models? I.E. which one would be best for me as a hobbyist / homeowner type user?


----------



## Charles M (Dec 10, 2007)

dbhost said:


> What is the difference between those models? I.E. which one would be best for me as a hobbyist / homeowner type user?



The SD206 series is comparable to the Diablo set that you have seen and is great for moderate usage and/or on less powerful saws. Great cuts in all materials

The SD306 is best for solid woods and will work well on most saws.

The SD506 produces the best cut quality in wood, plywood, laminates and melamine. The grind angles are the same as on the SD206 but has twice the number of tips on each blade. Best for more powerful saws and for heavy use.

So if you plan to cut a variety of materials the SD206 is the one that I would recommend for your saw. If you will primarily cut solid wood you should lean toward the SD306.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Wide variety of materials, particularly ply materials... I am going to double check my owners manual. Ryobi is giving me one number, you are giving me a different one, and I highly suspect YOU are the right one, but I want to double check. I can find the throat plate and etc... on a great deal online and am about to order it up...


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

This is were I got my plate
http://www.localaccess.com/1942/ryobi/ryobi-tools.html


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Charles,

Just what I thought, YOU had the right answer, Ryobi support was wrong... 

I found the throat plate through an Amazon.com seller on the cheap, and I think the SD206 is the Dado set I am looking for. I plan on cutting solids, as well as ply, and MDF. 

I kind of forgot about Freud products, which is a pity. The name burned off my circ saw blades years ago... I seem to recall when I worked at Ace years ago, we carried Freud, Oldham, and Ace branded blades. I got the Freud general purpose blades on my circ saw, and I have never had a blade related problem. Should have been the top of my list!


----------



## hcristovao (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'm new here and new to woodworking, but excited to get started on some projects.

As for the BTS21 dado throat plate, I found it directly through Ryobi's parts ordering system for $6.51 + shipping.

Follow this link then click:

- "Go to Ryobi Power Tools Parts Store"
- "Repair Parts Catalog"

Then enter the part number 0134010313 and click "options" to the right of the listing once it comes up.

Their ordering system is outsourced and definitely leaves a lot to be desired in terms of ordering ease. :thumbdown:

Hope that helps!

Helder Cristovao
www.feesha.com


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I should have posted this a while back. I got it. The retailer I ordered the Dado set from kept sending me the wrong Dado set though. (They kept sending me an 8" instead of 6"). I sent it back and got a Skil 6" stack Dado set on the CHEAP from Lowes. It works. I have used Freud blades in the past, and REALLY want to upgrade to their Dado set ASAP. This Skil set cuts nice Dadoes for what it is though... 

The throat plate came from a store listed on Amazon.com. It cost about $.50 less than the one from Ryobi, but it is just a stamped piece of metal with two screw holes and a specific size slot. AFAIK it is the same one Ryobi ships out...

I haven't done a ton with it yet, but so far, there isn't much I have tried to do with this saw it hasn't been able to do...


----------



## hcristovao (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you find that the lack of a standard miter slot is a big negative for this saw?

Like I said before, I'm very new to woodworking and I got the BTS21 as a Christmas gift. Had I known how necessary this is, I'm not sure I would've asked for this saw in the first place.

Thanks,

Helder Cristovao
www.feesha.com


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

*Do you find that the lack of a standard miter slot is a big negative for this saw?*
I just got that saw and started useing it last week at work and I gotta tell you the sliding table to me is worth it. It takes a little getting used to it but don't give up on it yet.
The next couple of weeks will tell all.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't add anything that Daryl didn't already say here. The sliding miter table is a bit wierd at first. But then again, This is the first table saw I have owned. I have used a few borrowed ones over the years, and of course the one the school had in high school...


----------



## hcristovao (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. If you have any additional insight, please let me (and us) know!

Helder Cristovao
www.feesha.com


----------



## wdsgd (Dec 27, 2008)

> I sent it back and got a Skil 6" stack Dado set on the CHEAP from Lowes. It works. I have used Freud blades in the past, and REALLY want to upgrade to their Dado set ASAP. This Skil set cuts nice Dadoes for what it is though...


 
Can you tell me whether the saw will handle a stacked dado of 3/4"? That is the reason I need to get a new table saw, but my shop simply doesn't have the room for a commercial-grade model with a cast iron table. I have to have a portable model, and I'm having a tough time finding one that will allow me to stack my dado cutter on. I have the 8" Freud set.


----------

